# executer un soft après compilation



## bozondehill (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé un logiciel depuis ses sources en mode terminal, les dépendances ont aussi été installées . Je pensais retrouver l'icon de lancement dans le Launchpad , mais no.
Comme faire pour exécuter mon programme svp ?


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2019)

De quel logiciel s'agit-il ? Quel mode d'affichage : ligne de commande, graphique style Unix (disons : X11) ou graphique style Mac (Quartz) ?


----------



## bozondehill (4 Mars 2019)

il s'agit de https://wiki.gnuradio.org/index.php/MacInstall
j'ai suivi le tutoriel...l'install a durée au moins deux heures, quelques warning  mais elle a été jusqu'au bout.
Voilà je ne suis pas un spécialiste des commandes en ligne, d'ou ma question.
Merci


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2019)

Apparemment, cela crée une application graphique de type Unix, c'est à dire qu'elle utilise X11, le système graphique habituellement disponible sur Linux, AIX, Solaris etc. Comme précisé dans la documentation, on peut prendre l'application développée XQuartz, qui propose ce système graphique pour macOS.

Tu ne trouveras donc pas l'application dans Launchpad car elle n'est pas une application Mac normale. Pour la lancer il faut ainsi avoir XQuartz, lancer XQuartz et ensuite, dans le terminal qu'ouvre par défaut XQuartz, lancer GNU Radio. Si tu as utilisé MacPort, je dirais qu'il suffit d'exécuter la commande :
gnuradio


----------



## bozondehill (4 Mars 2019)

merci bompi de ton support.
J'ai trouvé xquartz qui m'a effectivement ouvert un xterm, avec un prompt bash-3.2$.
gnuradio renvoi "command not found"


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2019)

Pour exécuter une commande, il faut que le lanceur (le Finder, un shell dans un terminal) sache où la trouver.
Avec le Finder, il suffit d'aller sur le dossier où se trouve l'exécutable et on double-clique.
Avec le shell, on a différentes possibilités :

se déplacer dans le dossier de l'exécutable, avec la commande cd (pour _change directory_) ; ensuite on tape la commande, soit ici :
./gnuradio &
lancer la commande avec son chemin complet ; je ne le connais pas mais ça pourrait être un truc comme
/opt/macport/bin/gnuradio &
modifier la variable d'environnement PATH qui indique la liste des chemins où trouver les exécutables.
Note l'éperluette (&), qui permet de lancer la commande _en tâche de fond_ c'est-à-dire que le shell te rend la main pour lancer d'autres commandes.


----------



## bozondehill (8 Mars 2019)

Merci pour ton retour, mais comme je ne connais pas les commandes , comment dois je faire pour retrouver dans les méandres du système ou se trouve le répertoire d'installation?


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2019)

Dans la page que tu indiquais, il y a diverses méthodes d'installation. Laquelle as-tu choisie ? Ça nous donnera une idée de l'endroit où se trouve l'exécutable [au pire, en passant quelques commandes, on trouvera,mais j'aimerais mieux faire ça proprement...]


----------



## bozondehill (9 Mars 2019)

Ben en faite comme je suis discipliné lol, j'ai suivi mot a mot la procédure.
Pour l'installation de librairies et des dépendances,comme j'ai pas su utiliser Macport,  j'ai aussi utilisé Homebrew qui lui a lancer pas mal de trucs.
Voilà désolé pour mon incompétence en la matière.
en gros j'ai installe QUARTZ, MACPORT, HOMEBREW et j'ai passé la commande :
sudo port install gnuradio


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *bozondehill
*
Tu souhaites peut-être disposer de cette *GUI* -->




- installe *python* d'après cette page : ☞*python*☜​
- installe *quartz* d'après cette page : ☞*Quartz*☜​
- télécharge cette image-disque: ☞*GNURadio-v3.7.10.1-rc2.dmg*☜ et installe GNURadio dans les Applications​
=> tu peux lancer GNURadio en mode graphique.


----------



## bozondehill (9 Mars 2019)

yes!!!! c'est bon c'est exactement cela.
Mais pour ne pas mourir idiot, j'aimerai bien pouvoir finir ce que j'ai commencé , lancé ce que j'avais compilé, car cette image n'est pas la dernière version et elle est incomplète, mais c'est rassurant car sa tourne......déjà pas mal


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2019)

Normalement, si tu as suivi les instructions avec MacPorts, tout ce qui est nécessaire a été installé.

MacPorts, par défaut, place les exécutables dans les dossiers suivants :

/opt/local/bin
/opt/local/sbin
En général, les applications usuelles sont installées dans le premier des deux.
On peut donc penser que tu devrais trouver gnuradio dans /opt/local/bin.
Donc, que si tu tapes la commande suivante :
/opt/local/bin/gnuradio
dans le terminal que t'ouvre XQuartz, GNURadio va finir par se lancer.

Cependant, il est possible que toutes les ressources dont a besoin l'application ne soient pas disponibles.
Il faudra peut-être lui indiquer où se trouvent les autres applications (et bibliothèques) de MacPorts.
Si tu as un message d'erreur de ce genre, alors tape la commande suivante :
export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
puis tente de nouveau de lancer GNURadio.

Si ça marche, alors on peut faire en sorte de pérenniser cette modification pour t'éviter de la taper à chaque fois.

*Remarques :*

comme l'indique la documentation, tu peux passer par MacPorts, Fink, Homebrew mais un seul à la fois doit suffire. Mélanger les portages n'est pas forcément une bonne idée.
par ailleurs, je ne sais pas quelle version de Python tu as installée comme recommandé ci-dessus mais elle est peut-être inutile car Python est installé par défaut sur macOS ; et il est possible que MacPorts en ait installé encore une autre : ça va finir par faire beaucoup de pythons...


----------



## bozondehill (11 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,
Bon ça ne fonctionne pas..
bash-3.2$ /opt/local/bin/gnuradio
bash: /opt/local/bin/gnuradio: No such file or directory
bash-3.2$ /opt/local/sbin/gnuradio
bash: /opt/local/sbin/gnuradio: No such file or directory
bash-3.2$


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *bozondehill
*
Dans le Terminal de macOS > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -type f -name 'gnuradio' -print
```


la commande va chercher dans le volume démarré > uniquement les intitulés *gnuradio* correspondant à des fichiers (et pas à des dossiers). Un *gnuradio* fichier devant être un exécutable.

Tu vas bien voir si tu as un retour (tu sauras à quelle adresse appeler l'exécutable) > ou aucun (aucun exécutable *gnuradio* n'aura été installé nulle part dans ton volume).


----------



## bozondehill (11 Mars 2019)

bon ça ne renvoie rien, donc problème, pas installé ? pourtant j'avais un message en fin assez explicite, j'aurai du faire un dump....
Je vais essaye de reprendre l'installation.
merci quand même


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2019)

Si tu suis la documentation, section _*Via MacPorts*_, il est bien précisé d'effectuer les modifications des variables d'environnement avec un lien vers la page _ad hoc_.

Si tu réessayes ton installation, récupère les messages créés par les commandes que tu passes, histoire que nous ayons une idée de ce qui se passe.


----------

